# Terry bikes? Road bike questions...



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm looking at getting a road bike within the next couple of months. I know this is not Road Bike Review, but they don't have a women's forum there, and I know that quite a few of you have road bikes yourselves.

Basically, I'm interested in signing up for the Las Vegas century ride in November, and I want to start getting the miles in on a road bike so I'm ready for it. I originally wanted to spend around $1000, but that may be a bit optimistic on my part so I'm willing to stretch it to $1500 if I need to. Unlike my MTB, I'm not planning to upgrade the roadie for some time, so I'd like to get something I'm going to be happy with for a number of years: something either steel or with carbon stays, and a nice solid component set like 105.

I've been doing my research as far as fit goes, and I know I have a short torso and long legs (I'm 5'3" with a 31" inseam). I used a few different fit calculators (Zinn, Wrench Science and Competitive Cyclist) and they all came up with fairly similar results: I need a short top tube in the 51-52cm range, and a 51-53cm seat tube. The trouble is, this seems difficult to find. 

I've looked at the online specs on bikes from Trek, Cannondale, Felt, Jamis, Terry, Marin and Specialized, and most of the bikes with short top tubes seem to have correspondingly much shorter seat tubes than the fit calculators say I need. The two exceptions are the Terry Symmetry and the Trek 1500 WSD, which have similarly proportioned top tube and seat tube lengths (the Terry is 50.8/50.8 and the Trek is 50.6/51 for the sizes that would best fit me). The Trek is much cheaper ($1050 at my local dealer, but they'd have to special order it for me) but lacks carbon stays which would seem to be quite an important comfort factor for a century. The next model up, the 2200 WSD, is much more than I wanted to spend, and comes in a really nasty pepto pink colour, so that is out. The Terry would also have to be special ordered, but comes with carbon stays and a price tag of $1500.

So basically what I really want to know is....
a) Am I going in the right direction by ruling out bikes that have short top tubes but much much shorter seat tubes?
b) Should I stick with the idea of getting carbon stays if I'm planning on riding a century, or would I do okay without?
c) Does anyone have a Terry bike? Are they good bikes?
d) Am I missing out on any other manufacturers that make bikes for women?

Thanks for reading, and thanks in advance for your opinions 

- Jen.

Note: I will be going to my LBS on Friday to get some more advice, but I figured I'd ask here first because you are usually all so helpful.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Tens of thousands of centuries have been ridden without cf stays. Sure, they'd be nice, but not $500 worth of nice. But don't run right out and buy the Trek either. Fit is critical on a road bike. Your best bet is to ride as many different bikes in your price range as possible, and then pick the one that feels the best. That's the one you'll spend the most time on down the line. If possible, have a friend who knows roadies check them out for fit as well. I'd also ride some higher end bikes so you can get a handle on what they feel like too. Lastly, I'd go at the lower end of your price range because, who knows, you might like it and want to upgrade sooner rather than later. 

When you do buy, make sure you get it professionally fit at the shop. Then if you get disenchanted with something down the line you'll have a better chance of getting them to swap it out for free.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*Check the Orbea Dama road bikes*

Orbea has been making tiny bikes for decades, and their women's line is fantastic.

They make a nice carbon-stayed bike called the Dama Mitis. You can even choose the paint, spec it out and see what it looks like built on their Made-to-Order page - go here and click on the Made to Order button in the upper left:

http://www.orbea-usa.com/

The MSRP is typically not what a shop will charge you. For actual price, call your shop.

Orbea is also really good about offering options like compact gearing and several gruppo and saddle options for every frame (for those that don't know, compact gearing gives you all of the high gears of a double, with all of the low gearing of a triple. Team CSC uses this crank extensively at the Grand Tours).

I raced on the Dama for several years - it is the best handling road bike I have ever had. I am not the only one - Vello Bella raced on them last year, as did Webcor (team of the US women's road champion).

As for carbon stays - I have put a lot of road miles in on bikes with and without carbon stays. The carbon stays do eliminate some road vibration (a bit more than, say, an aluminum-stayed bike with a carbon seatpost). They aren't necessary, but they are nice. Also, just in case you aren't sure you will stick with the road riding, carbon stayed bikes have a higher resale value.

Cheers,
Chuky


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*Regarding short seat tubes...*

Most women's frames are compact geometry, which will make the frames seem smaller than they are. For example, the Orbea Dama size 49 has what looks like a 43cm center to center seat tube measurement. However, my just-under-5'4" teammate rode the size 49 for several years and it fit her very well. In fact, the short seat tube can really help with bike comfort - spec a nice long carbon post for maximum vibration damping.

Cheers,
Chuky


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

chuky said:


> Most women's frames are compact geometry, which will make the frames seem smaller than they are. For example, the Orbea Dama size 49 has what looks like a 43cm center to center seat tube measurement. However, my just-under-5'4" teammate rode the size 49 for several years and it fit her very well. In fact, the short seat tube can really help with bike comfort - spec a nice long carbon post for maximum vibration damping.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chuky


Thanks Chuky 

My LBS is an Orbea dealer, as well as Jamis, Bianchi, Litespeed and several other less widespread brands (ie, not Trek, Giant or Specialized). I will ask them about the Orbea Dama when I go in on Friday. Also, thanks for clearing that up about compact geometry... I was wondering why a lot of the bikes I was looking at had very short seat tubes, and that explains it.

- Jen.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

mahgnillig said:


> I'm looking at getting a road bike within the next couple of months. I know this is not Road Bike Review, but they don't have a women's forum there, and I know that quite a few of you have road bikes yourselves.
> 
> Basically, I'm interested in signing up for the Las Vegas century ride in November, and I want to start getting the miles in on a road bike so I'm ready for it. I originally wanted to spend around $1000, but that may be a bit optimistic on my part so I'm willing to stretch it to $1500 if I need to. Unlike my MTB, I'm not planning to upgrade the roadie for some time, so I'd like to get something I'm going to be happy with for a number of years: something either steel or with carbon stays, and a nice solid component set like 105.
> 
> ...


You're right that a 105 groupo would serve you well and won't cost an arm and a leg. As far as fit goes, top tube length is more important than seat tube length. Those kits may (or may not) be right about the top tube, but don't be afraid to get something with a shorter seat tube to get the TT you want, and just run a longer seatpost. With the popularity of mtbikes and compact frame road bikes (those sloping top-tube jobs), there are a zillion long seatposts to choose from. I'm 5'5 with long arms and legs, and a short torso. All the fit calculators said I should be on a 53cm TT and a 51cm seat tube. Trouble is, that's what I was already riding, and I felt like I was on a rack. I went to a 49m seat tube, with a 51.5cm TT (2001 Litespeed Tuscany), and have been very happy ever since. Wooglin is right, that working with someone that knows bike fitting is very helpful. I spent over an hour (past closing time) with the owner of the shop I bought my bike from. The only fit adjustment I've made in the last 5 years was to tweak the saddle position.

As far as materials go, it's going to depend on the frame design, so go with what feels comfy. Aluminum bikes *tend* to be a bit stiff and harsh, but that doesn't mean they all are. Lots of centuries have been ridden on all Al frames. A good saddle that fits your tush is probably more important than frame material. If you can get a carbon fork in your price range, that will take some of the road buzz away from your hands. So will gel inserts under your bar tape if you can't. 700x25 tires instead of 700x23 or 700x20 tires will also give you a little more cush, just like bigger mtb tires, and the weight penalty is quite small.

Have fun shopping!
Kathy :^)


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

*Measure twice, cut once*

IMHO, at this time, you need to get off the computer and get out to several bike shops and ride 'em all. Twice if necessary.

There are so many variables, that the stereotypes about frame materials and design just don't always hold true. I have ridden $5K Ti/CF frames that were horribly stiff and uncomfortable and more bargain priced aluminum frames that were very comfortable. The best was a $7.5K Cf with Ti lugs Litespeed with Campy Record carbon fiber bits that was incredible.

The point is that you just don't know until you get out and try them all for yourself. Besides the Trek, I like the stuff from Specialized, Felt, Giant and Cannondale among others. Most of those have something with CF seat stays in your price range, but there are lots of nice riding steel and aluminum frames out there.

Built up a custom aluminum / carbon seat stay Specialized / 105 road rig for my daughter last spring that she loves. She's done up to 90 miles in a day on it and regularly does 40's.

Also, IMHO, the WSD stuff tends to be overpriced. Plenty of alternatives that will be just as good and probably better.

The final fitting session can be as important as the initial fit, so make sure they spend the time to do it right. Even as a guy, I can say that bike shopping is great fun. Better to find the bike you love before you buy than after... Good luck.


----------



## rottieruff (Apr 6, 2005)

I highly recommend checking out the Giant OCR and the TCR's. These are awesome bikes. The frames are not women's frames but are compact geometry. You could probably pick up a used OCR for relatively cheap (recommend OCR 1) or a great deal on a used TCR. At the least I recommend trying one out. 

I have an OCR 1 (with Shimano 105's, carbon seatpost and forks). I have ridden that sucker a lot and think it's a great bike. I haven't done a century but have done a metric century (68 miles) and no problems. The bike fits me great (size S i think). I'm 5'4" and 120 lbs.

I have to admit that I haven't ridden the roadbike that much since I started mtb'ing. I went out yesterday on it for a ride around the neighborhood. It felt weird. Totally different riding position. That's why when you check out a roadbike you really have to sit on it and test ride it for longer than 5 minutes. Most roadbikes will feel weird at first if you haven't ridden one or haven't ridden one for a while.

Hope you find something that works.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Road Bike*

If your shop carries Jamis, check out the Quest. Steel frame with carbon fork. 105 grouping. Nice Easton wheelset with velomax hubs. Lotta bike for your buck. The geometry is more touring than racing. MSRP $1,400, but you can get it for less (I paid $875 at a shop).


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Thanks for all the advice folks 

After going to my LBS last Friday I'm pretty much decided on my new ride: http://www.jamisbikes.com/bikes/06_ventura_elite.html

This bike has everything I was looking for, plus I really like the way my Jamis mountain bike fits, so hopefully the roadie will fit me well too. Also, the shop has these new 2006 models as their rental bikes and they seem to rate them pretty highly.


----------

